# Vehicle lightning



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sort of a weird question, but i am looking at putting a set of HID 5000K headlights on my truck, but have found out that in MA aftermarket lighting is illegal. These lights are a great deal brighter, but when properly aimed and aligned they pose no threat to oncoming traffic. Wondering is this greatly enforced or is it one of those laws that seems to have no reason behind it. 

Secondly i have a set of hid away strobes on my truck for snow plowing, I do plow as a private contractor hired by a town and a requirement by the towns DPW is to have a light, would running these hideaway strobes be illegal they are clear, but i only use them when plowing. Should I switch over to a amber light bar?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Aftermarket lights is my favorite gig to write. Save the money you were going to spend on lights, get a match.com membership, and find a girlfriend.

"Clear" is white which is a color not allowed by law for your purpose. MUST be amber.


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks GMass, looks like Eharmony is taking my cash on this one.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Aftermarket Hid lamps are a violation of federal law which also is an instant rejection for vehicle inspections they just got a new directive in regards to the aftermarket HID from Nhtsa


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

HID's in headlight reflectors designed for regular bulbs are dangerous. The light isn't directed properly and bounces everywhere but where it's intended, further down the road. You'll blind oncoming drivers even on low beams and shorten your effective distance to see. Waste of money, but don't take my word for it, check automotive forums for the same info.


----------



## Patsfan93 (Apr 21, 2013)

That Prius have its battery explode, or is that just a drivable bug zapper. Thanks guys for the input, money is now being diverted to buy a new pair of work boots.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Patsfan93 said:


> Sort of a weird question, but i am looking at putting a set of HID 5000K headlights on my truck, but have found out that in MA aftermarket lighting is illegal. These lights are a great deal brighter, but when properly aimed and aligned they pose no threat to oncoming traffic. Wondering is this greatly enforced or is it one of those laws that seems to have no reason behind it.
> 
> Secondly i have a set of hid away strobes on my truck for snow plowing, I do plow as a private contractor hired by a town and a requirement by the towns DPW is to have a light, would running these hideaway strobes be illegal they are clear, but i only use them when plowing. Should I switch over to a amber light bar?


HID headlights arent enforced in my parts unless really obnoxious and you blind an oncoming LEO... as for the rest of the bullshit fast and furious lighting jobs you will def be taking your chances


----------

